# Trendnet worth buying?



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Nov 28, 2012)

I think its a little late to ask,  i just bought this combo.  Just want to make sure im not throwing money away.

TRENDnet TEW-692GR Concurrent Dual Band Wireless N900 Router - $59.99 (normally $149.99)
TRENDnet TEW-692GR Concurrent Dual Band Wireless N...

TRENDnet TEW-684UB Dual Band Wireless N Adapter  - $22.99 ( normally $99.99)
TRENDnet TEW-684UB Dual Band Wireless N Adapter IE...

Saved over 100 bucks on the combo,  is it a good set for streaming hd movies from one side of the house to the other?  My DIR-655 cant handle it.


----------



## 95Viper (Nov 28, 2012)

Just a personal opinion from my experience with Trendnet equipment. 

They have served me well.  I have in use their powerline adapters,  usb n adapter, and access points. 
I have never had a problem, in the two plus years of continuous use and they keep the firmwares for their parts up to date. 

I,  almost,  ordered the exact things you did; however, I decided to wait (even though it was a good deal); but,  I did grab some LED light bulbs on sale there.


----------



## DannibusX (Nov 28, 2012)

95Viper said:


> Just a personal opinion from my experience with Trendnet equipment.
> 
> They have served me well.  I have in use their powerline adapters,  usb n adapter, and access points.
> I have never had a problem, in the two plus years of continuous use and they keep the firmwares for their parts up to date.
> ...



There's an opinion I would trust.

Me, I've never used Trendnet before.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 28, 2012)

I use TrendNet gigabit switches in house


----------



## 95Viper (Nov 28, 2012)

DannibusX said:


> There's an opinion I would trust.



Thank you.



ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> is it a good set for streaming hd movies *from one side of the house to the other*?



However, I got to thinking about your question above, in the quote.

How far is this? If, you are getting a poor signal... a normal wireless output signal will not help.
Also, make sure you have the wireless power levels set to 100% on both ends.

I, myself, use the powerline adapters to my system upstairs (connected to the ethernet port) and have an access point on another powerline adapter upstairs for the wifi access of the Wii, laptops, tablets, weather node, and other wireless devices.

Depending on distance, interference, wall structure/fixtures, and such, you may need to look at other options to obtain your desired results.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 28, 2012)

ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> is it a good set for streaming hd movies from one side of the house to the other?  My DIR-655 cant handle it.



Most cant. There is nothing wrong with TRENDnet. Streaming HD any length is an issue for any wireless.


----------



## remixedcat (Nov 28, 2012)

Not on my wireless.... I have an Amped Wireless R10000 router and I can stream HD vids from 100 some feet away with not many problems. It handles a lot more then my netgear wgr614 did.


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Nov 28, 2012)

well its only about 50 feet and 3 walls from one side to the other side of the house.  I bought a mini pc for my kids tv and I want them to be able to stream all my movies from my sever to there room.  My D-link gives me good signal but transfer rate is pretty horrible.  I get stutters,  im hoping that the trendnet combo will give me a little cleaner signal.  from the reviews i read,  its a pretty solid set up.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 28, 2012)

Sounded to me like you wanted to buy out the trendnet stock and acquire the company.

moving along...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 28, 2012)

Don't do it shroom! I got one of those models from tiger direct that was on sale two weeks ago and it just boot looped and would not stay on long enough to get into the web interface. I returned to take a restock fee :/


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 28, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Don't do it shroom! I got one of those models from tiger direct that was on sale two weeks ago and it just boot looped and would not stay on long enough to get into the web interface. I returned to take a restock fee :/



Probably would have been better if they had just charged you a restock fee instead of sending you the trendnet device.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 28, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> Probably would have been better if they had just charged you a restock fee instead of sending you the trendnet device.



I kinda LOLed at my expense^^

Yea it suxed  I waited like 4 days for it due to my WRT54G saying peace out and then this happened. Luckly a good friend on TPU hooked up me with one to get me back going. Right now though I have built my own router and its the fastest I have ever seen my wireless without plugging directly into the modem.


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 28, 2012)

ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> I think its a little late to ask,  i just bought this combo.  Just want to make sure im not throwing money away.
> 
> TRENDnet TEW-692GR Concurrent Dual Band Wireless N900 Router - $59.99 (normally $149.99)
> TRENDnet TEW-692GR Concurrent Dual Band Wireless N...
> ...



Awww crap, the deal is dead and I was in the market for a dual band router. Crap crap crap.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Nov 28, 2012)

I have a TEW-639gr which is working perfectly. We have Trendnet Gigabit switch (4-8 ports) at work, working fine also.

Trendnet has nice products


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 28, 2012)

The DIR-857 I use is pretty good at streaming video,but i use the 5ghz band for media and 2.4 for pcs


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Dec 8, 2012)

so far the combo has worked perfect.  played an 18gb hd movie from server to htpc with no stutter.   Very happy with my purchase.  Specially for how cheap i got it for.


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 8, 2012)

^5 for trendnet


----------

